# Beginners class - intro to machine polishing.



## RobDom

Sunday 14th September 1:30PM start. £40 per head. 5 people. Tea, coffee and biscuits provided. Machines provided but bring your own if you wish.

Learn to to use both a dual-action and a rotary machine with hands-on practise, pad selection, different polishes, swirl spotting, paint depth, laser guide, theory, hand out sheets.

£10 deposit required via Paypal to secure your place, £30 balance on the day.

1.furryultra
2.m4rkymark
3.
4.
5.


----------



## m4rkymark

1.furryultra
2.m4rkymark - Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID: 8WA90237A48865010)
3.
4.
5.


----------



## dombaird

Me too please


----------



## RobDom

1.furryultra
2.m4rkymark - Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID: 8WA90237A48865010)
3.dombaird
4.
5.


----------



## German Taxi

1.furryultra
2.m4rkymark - Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID: 8WA90237A48865010)
3.dombaird
4. German Taxi (Payment sent, Unique Transaction ID: 2XL09106F5200654D)
5.


----------



## RobDom

1.furryultra
2.m4rkymark - Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID: 8WA90237A48865010)
3.dombaird
4. German Taxi (Payment sent, Unique Transaction ID: 2XL09106F5200654D)
5.Steven Swinton

Please note that the Paypal address for payments is: [email protected] (should have put that up earlier - sorry)

If you have sent payments to anything other than this please cancel them.


----------



## m4rkymark

Hi rob - I have cancelled my original payment and resent to above address, details are Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID: 4FE276655L920454N)


----------



## 7and911

Just saw the thread. Looks like I am late.

Rob, could you please put me on stand by in case of any cancellation: 

1.furryultra
2.m4rkymark - Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID: 8WA90237A48865010)
3.dombaird
4. German Taxi (Payment sent, Unique Transaction ID: 2XL09106F5200654D)
5.Steven Swinton

Stand by:
1. 7and911

Thank you


----------



## RobDom

m4rkymark said:


> Hi rob - I have cancelled my original payment and resent to above address, details are Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID: 4FE276655L920454N)


Got it, cheers. My fault, should have put that payment address up, sorry.


----------



## RobDom

7and911 said:


> Just saw the thread. Looks like I am late.
> 
> Rob, could you please put me on stand by in case of any cancellation:
> 
> 1.furryultra
> 2.m4rkymark - Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID: 8WA90237A48865010)
> 3.dombaird
> 4. German Taxi (Payment sent, Unique Transaction ID: 2XL09106F5200654D)
> 5.Steven Swinton
> 
> Stand by:
> 1. 7and911
> 
> Thank you


No worries, willdo. :thumb:


----------



## m4rkymark

RobDom said:


> Got it, cheers. My fault, should have put that payment address up, sorry.


Sorry I just assumed it was the contact address off your web site that we could use. Glad you got it now though.


----------



## furryultra

Hi Rob 
thats my payment done 
Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID: 1R890686PK155082F)
look forward to seeing you on the 14th
Cheers
Furryultra


----------



## Craighightower

Could I go on the subs bench?


----------



## RobDom

1.furryultra
2.m4rkymark - Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID: 8WA90237A48865010)
3.dombaird
4. German Taxi (Payment sent, Unique Transaction ID: 2XL09106F5200654D)
5.Steven Swinton

Stand by:
1. 7and911
2. Craighightower


----------



## RobDom

OK people, you need to pay the deposit to secure your place, if you don't soon then your place will be given to the next person in line.


----------



## RobDom

1.furryultra - PAID
2.m4rkymark - Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID: 8WA90237A48865010)
3.dombaird
4. German Taxi (Payment sent, Unique Transaction ID: 2XL09106F5200654D)
5.Steven Swinton

Stand by:
1. 7and911
2. Craighightower


----------



## dombaird

RobDom said:


> 1.furryultra - PAID
> 2.m4rkymark - Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID: 8WA90237A48865010)
> 3.dombaird
> 4. German Taxi (Payment sent, Unique Transaction ID: 2XL09106F5200654D)
> 5.Steven Swinton
> 
> Stand by:
> 1. 7and911
> 2. Craighightower


Will send payment over this afternoon mate.


----------



## RobDom

Yesterday afternoon came and went and no payment. If yourself and Steven Swinton have not paid by Monday your places will be given to 7and11 and Craighightower.


----------



## dombaird

Sorry I am having trouble with PayPal can I bank transfer? 
I have interest in the class


----------



## RobDom

Yes, PM me for details.


----------



## dombaird

Full payment of 40£ sent just now via transfer mare. 
Thanks


----------



## RobDom

Cheers!


----------



## 7and911

Rob... You have mail.

Regards

A


----------



## RobDom

1. furryultra - PAID
2. m4rkymark - PAID
3. dombaird - PAID
4. German Taxi - PAID
5. 7and11

Stand by:

1. Craighightower


----------



## 7and911

£40 sent just now... Thank you...

A


----------



## RobDom

1. furryultra - PAID
2. m4rkymark - PAID
3. dombaird - PAID
4. German Taxi - PAID
5. 7and11 - PAID

Stand by:

1. Craighightower

Thanks everyone, you can find a map of where to come on my website:

http://www.dominiondetailing.co.uk/Contact.html


----------



## Bluebear

Are you planning on running any further sessions? I would definitely be interested.


----------



## RobDom

There will be more yes.


----------



## Craighightower

Rob, can you pm me when you are running again. In the states from 8 October and hopping to top up on detailing items.


----------



## RobDom

Willdo. 

On Sunday can you please wear old clothes, you may get polish etc. on them. Cheers!


----------



## dombaird

Hi Rob,

It's with great pleasure(new baby boy!!) that I have to cancel the class 
Mrs went early. Could you pass my placement onto the 1st reserve. 

Apologises, it's a bit of sorry/not sorry! Lol 

Thanks


----------



## RobDom

No problem ... and congratulations! I'll refund your £40. I've asked Craighightower if he wants the spot.


----------



## 7and911

Thank you Rob for this informative day... As a novice to detailing, I really found this hands-on class useful and look forward to the wet sanding class....

:thumb:


----------



## furryultra

Totally echo 7and911 thoughts , thanks very much Rob for a fantastic informative day and look forward to the wet sanding class .


----------



## RobDom

Big thank you to everyone who attended today, hope you all got plenty of info from the day. Remember if you need any help with anything just ask.


----------



## German Taxi

Really enjoyed today, got a lot out of it. Would defo be interested in wet sanding too!


----------



## m4rkymark

I can only echo what the others have said, was an excellent afternoon - It was all very informative. Was good to see different products working first hand in different machines, all made much more sense.


----------



## CraigGSI

You planning on running another class ?


----------



## RobDom

At some point yes.


----------



## dombaird

RobDom said:


> At some point yes.


I would be interested in any future classes and the wet sanding class.
Hope all had a great day!!


----------



## RobDom

I will be running a wet sanding class in October hopefully, stay tuned for the date!


----------



## footah212

RobDom said:


> I will be running a wet sanding class in October hopefully, stay tuned for the date!


Would it be advisable to attend beginners classes before coming to this?


----------



## RobDom

Well wet sanding is quite a different class, but if you wanted to do things in the correct order then yes, learn to machine polish then wet sand.


----------



## footah212

RobDom said:


> Well wet sanding is quite a different class, but if you wanted to do things in the correct order then yes, learn to machine polish then wet sand.


Ok I thought so.

When is your next machine polishing course, I'm really interested in learning about this.


----------

